# Signal sucks after rom/radio upgrade



## bg1119 (Aug 14, 2012)

I just flashed Thundershed on my wife's Tbolt as well as new radios (not sure which ones, I'll have to check later). She has had really spotty reception ever since. I'm not sure if it's a coincidence or if something about either the rom, radios, or the combination is not good. I have flashed quite a few roms, but only recently started playing with the radios. Does anyone have any experience with the reception of this rom? How do I figure out what a good combination of rom and radio is?

Thanks, I'll find the radio versions that I flashed if that's useful.


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

I flashed the new radios to try bamf ics but it looked a little buggy so I'm still on thundershed. So far I've noticed no difference in signal strength or connectivoty at all.


----------



## dvgb173 (Jun 8, 2011)

I think best practice is to wipe dalvik cache before flashing radio.
Someone will correct me if I'm wrong.
But Thundershed works on either .9 or. 19 radio. Your phone will like one better than the other.

Doug B.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

dvgb173 said:


> I think best practice is to wipe dalvik cache before flashing radio.
> Someone will correct me if I'm wrong.
> But Thundershed works on either .9 or. 19 radio. Your phone will like one better than the other.
> 
> Doug B.


Think most people had greater success with the .9 radios.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

the .9 radios work best for me on thundershed. i've never gotten good signal consistency or strength from the .19 radios as compared to the .9s.


----------



## whatbeup (Nov 14, 2011)

Which radio is best for the bamf ics Rom?


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

quickdraw86 said:


> the .9 radios work best for me on thundershed. i've never gotten good signal consistency or strength from the .19 radios as compared to the .9s.


I flashed the. 19 radios reluctantly with the intension of installing ics sense 3.6. After reading about all the bugs and ihtfp saying he may produce a skyraider version of 3.6 on Tuesday I decided to stick with thundershed for now. (I actually like TS 1.4 best).

Anyway, so far the. 19 radios have been at least as good as my old radios...maybe even a little better. I havent had a single data drop. On the other hand it has only been 2 days and some people have posted that .19 starts out good then begins to suck after a few days so we'll see. For now I plan to keep it.

I suspect my tbolt was one of the ones built properly because none of my problems with it have ever been hardware related.


----------



## twohands (Jul 25, 2011)

I think the point is that there's no right answer for which rom/radio combination works best for everyone. To find what's best for your phone, you'll have to just try different combinations for a week or so each.

That said, I experienced similar symptoms to the op on tshed 1.5, regardless of the radio. When I upgraded to 1.6, they went away, but I suspect that simply wiping/reflashing 1.5 would have fixed it as well.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

It comes down to individual phones. I have seen some bolts run oc to 1.9 and others that struggled with.1.4. So one setup for one person doesn't mean it will work for you. That's the fun of rooting getting to try different setups. I seen people take the cdma radio from one radio build and the LTE radio from another build.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

hellboy is right. poor signal can be a symptom of several illnesses and the unique physiology of different individuals causes differences in performance. lolol. it could be a coincidence. i've been back on thundershed since running the leak, and i was having signal issues. i went to VZW and asked for a new SIM card. they gave me a replacement SIM at no cost and my data is great again. i'm not saying you need a new SIM, but SIM card, contacts in the battery door, radios, VZW, and other things could be the cause of sudden data issues.


----------



## sundar2012 (Jul 12, 2011)

Where did the .19 radios come from? An official update or a leak and on what carrier?


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

sundar2012 said:


> Where did the .19 radios come from? An official update or a leak and on what carrier?


they are from the official 2.11.605.19 OTA update (most recent) for the thunderbolt.


----------

